# Hotels in Athlone with swimming pools: Sheraton, Radisson or Springs hotel?



## Protocol (12 May 2012)

We are planning a trip to Athlone for say 2-3 nights.

We are a couple and 1-yr old child.

We are trying to pick a hotel. A swimming pool for the baby is a necessity.

As far as I can see, the choices are the Sheraton and Radisson in the town centre and the Springs hotel in Monksland??

One issue is the distance from town - the Springs looks good, and seems to get good reviews, but it is 4-5km from the centre..............

I plan on touring a few pubs each night, so the 4-5km would mean two taxis..............

So unless the Springs was way cheaper, it seems to be between the Sheraton and Radisson.

The Sheraton seems a tad more upmarket, so of course it will probablybe dearer.

Any opinions / advice?


----------



## Sandals (13 May 2012)

Athlone Springs is very far if u plan on night time pub visits etc. I feel Springs good for using a base or relaxing stay in hotel. Sheraton in middle of Town Center (Shopping Centre) and u do get 10% off shopping in the center. Radisson equally in the center but stand alone. Are either of them doing any deals at the moment?.


----------



## ericsson (21 May 2012)

Have stayed in the Sheraton a couple of times, perfectly central, always had a good time. Restaurant is also lovely. Would recommend it


----------



## Protocol (22 May 2012)

Thanks very much.

The Radisson offered us 99pps for 3 nights midweek, so that's 66 pn.

The Sheraton was dearer, as expected, at 83-87pn.

But the Sheraton was available at the w/e, with what seems to be a better pool for a child, with car parking and a shopping centre directly underneath the hotel, plus it looks like a "fancier" hotel.

So we booked the Sheraton in the end.


----------

